# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  Cant send PM's or view profiles!!! ugh

## Quod Sum Eris

its not letting me pm or view profiles and i have about 31 posts

----------


## subaruwrx04

You dont have enough posts..

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

how many do you need it thought it was 25

----------


## subaruwrx04

Think its 50 my friend..

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

nice thanks a lot

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

over 50 still nothing do i need to be activated or something

----------


## T-MOS

> over 50 still nothing do i need to be activated or something


you may need to look in your profile and make sure you have it turned on

sometimes it takes a day after you reach the required posts

Why do you need to PM?

what do you need to ask that can't be asked right here?

If you are looking for source checks, they are much different than just getting 25 posts to PM

They require a MINIMUM of 100 QUALITY posts ( not just post whoring ) and a MINIMUM of 45 days membership, Then and ONLY then can you PM a VET or MOD that is WILLING to do a source check and its totally at their discretion and review of your account

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

no im not looking for any source checks i just want to get everything up and running

----------


## PT

i will ask admin to activate

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

thanks a lot

----------


## T-MOS

> no im not looking for any source checks i just want to get everything up and running


ok....

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

i actually dont know what a source check is. is it like looking for places to buy as from

----------


## subaruwrx04

OOO.. He's playing us as dummys now... LMAO.....

----------


## T-MOS

> i actually dont know what a source check is. is it like looking for places to buy as from


let me ask around and get back to you on that one....... :Chairshot:

----------


## Quod Sum Eris

haha no im not swear im not really on the forum for the steroid part

----------


## *Admin*

it should be working now... you didnt have them turned on... no biggie

----------


## _Dave_

So I need to make 50 posts before I can view MY OWN profile? Not bitching... just making sure I understand.

----------


## PT

nope, 25 posts

----------


## Rx GEAR

I think I have 12 posts, I'm on my way!

----------


## Dr Manhattan

50+ posts and i can't send PM's!!!

WTF!

----------


## Dr Manhattan

This seriously is dumb....no enabling in my edit options either

----------


## T-MOS

> This seriously is dumb....no enabling in my edit options either


have patience, give it a day or two then ask again

----------


## Dr Manhattan

ok......

Wish Jimmy could email me or something

----------


## *Admin*

> 50+ posts and i can't send PM's!!!
> 
> WTF!



*
You should have them now.... you had NOT activated your account through your email.... we have no control over that.... however I turned them on lets see what happens let us know...*

----------


## Tjohn6231

Im working on 25 posts right now

----------

